# Worms and insects to Tortoises



## TheNorwegian

Hi.
I have two Greeks and I'm thinking about feeding them with an insect once in a while..

I have only given them salads, different types of weeds and some fruit. And also some commercial Tortoise food. 

Would my tortoises eat insects in the wild? And should i give them insects? What kind of insects, dead or alive and how many?


----------



## Tortoise

TheNorwegian said:


> Hi.
> I have two Greeks and I'm thinking about feeding them with an insect once in a while..
> 
> I have only given them salads, different types of weeds and some fruit. And also some commercial Tortoise food.
> 
> Would my tortoises eat insects in the wild? And should i give them insects? What kind of insects, dead or alive and how many?



Hi
I used to have a Hermans which are similiar in dietary needs to the Greek.They will eat bugs in the wild and are opportunistic, I think they may eat carrion too if its in their path but you don't* need *to give them insects as they should be on a low protein, high fibre diet and I would guess too that if your tortoise spends any time outdoors they already help themselves to the odd bug or worm etc.
_I'm not sure if the odd worm etc would really hurt though.
_
Perhaps others will comment too on this. If it it really fun to feed worms etc to out torts we may be tempted to offer more than is needed-maybe?

Look forward to some other opinions on this

Louise


----------



## TheNorwegian

Thank you agian, Louise! 
My tortoises are "Testudo Hermanni Boettgeri", wich i belive origins from Greece, I dont know what to call them - Greeks or hermanns?

If they dont actually NEED the insects i think i will just feed them as i have been doing over the years, without insects. I'm kinda "afraid" my mom and my sister would freak out if i gave them worms... haha


----------



## Cfr200

I saw one of my Sulcata after a rainstorm eat a few worms that where in his pen. I did not think they he would, but they are creatures of opportunity. My pen is also near my Mulberry tree and it gets a few berries in it, one eats them and my other one does not. I think as long as they do not get these things very often or as staples of their diet everything is alright.


----------



## Tortoise

TheNorwegian said:


> Thank you agian, Louise!
> My tortoises are "Testudo Hermanni Boettgeri", wich i belive origins from Greece, I dont know what to call them - Greeks or hermanns?
> 
> If they dont actually NEED the insects i think i will just feed them as i have been doing over the years, without insects. I'm kinda "afraid" my mom and my sister would freak out if i gave them worms... haha



Yes you would normally distinguish them as Hermanns because the Greeks are a species or many species all of their own Although some of the mirror the care of the Hermanns and some are totally different.

I had a Western Hermanns Hermanni Hermanni
They love cacti pads too if you can get any.Quite a few flowers too.
Its funny because I tend to buy only house plants that tortoises eat, same for the garden. My non tortoise friends think that is very odd criteria.

They just don't understand.

there is tons of info out there on Hermans , on this forum and out on the web too. There are lots of plant lists too , they have a wide range of tastes really.

Enjoy your tortoises
Did you see the section on species specific questions too-Meditteranean-Hermans in the list of forums here.Sorry don't know how to send a link.

Happy tortoise watching
Louise


----------



## TheNorwegian

Yes, ive seen that part of the forum. 
I give them many different plants and weeds, and also some flowers. 

I know there are tons of info about those guys, they are one of the most common pet tortoises i belive.


----------



## TheNorwegian

Well... My mom said she would kick me out of here if i came home with anything like that.. haha, so that means - No mealworms for my torts


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

TheNorwegian said:


> Hi.
> I have two Greeks and I'm thinking about feeding them with an insect once in a while..
> 
> I have only given them salads, different types of weeds and some fruit. And also some commercial Tortoise food.
> 
> Would my tortoises eat insects in the wild? And should i give them insects? What kind of insects, dead or alive and how many?



My Eastern Hermann's tortoises (Testudo hermanni boettgeri, like yours) occasionally grab a bug or a slug, and an Iberian I owned until recently polished off a small garter snake he caught (in all these cases, they were living outside).

So, if you're keeping them inside, I'd suggest gut-loaded mealworms, crickets or wax-worms, maybe once or twice a month. Outside, they'll grab whatever they come across.

Also, an occasional frozen/thawed mouse or rat pinky, but you'd probably be wise to wait until your mom and sister are out of the house.


----------

